# What Happened To The Thread About The Boat That The Pier Guys Disabled?



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Was it removed? I'm just curious if it was true.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

The Holly Boys took the thread down!

( http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/navarre-pier-rats-149121/ )


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, are those people mods? I saw the other link, thank you.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be damn...Imagine that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Naby said:


> Was it removed? I'm just curious if it was true.


Geeezzzzzz. It was on the internet!!! Its gotta ba true! Hahaha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It Gone.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Naby said:


> Was it removed? I'm just curious if it was true.


Same here? So that wasn't true?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

LMAO..... Did you know that gullible is not a real word? Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bon Jour...

Jim


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Guys*

It went bye-bye.

I still maintain that a boat has to run over a fishing line to tangle it in their props.

I'm also challenging all of you Pier Rats to demonstrate a 100 yard cast from a pier with a cobia jig! 

The Holley Boyz can't even do that! :whistling:C2


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jim t said:


> Bon Jour...
> 
> Jim



Exactly


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard abput it, but missed it...

So Why not just Lock it instead of removing it???


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

100 yards is do-able with the rite rod n reel... but 50 + is more realistic... i was a pier rat on the old PBP when we could crawl under it in the middle of the day for shade and trade a bar jack for a sandwich...


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*long cast*

Man that rod is long. I heard that they use a real light line or something with a real small diameter. Probably not something you'd be cobia fishing with. Just saying


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Y'all notice that those are *real fishermen - surf fishermen*, not pier rats, and the rods are surf rods, not 8 foot broom sticks with antique stainless eyes.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

antique stainless eyes worked great until i tried switching to teh early braid... the braid would burn gouges into the guide... I liked the fenglass 9' with a fast tip and med mid firm but end ... so you could load the rod when throwing it


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

most of casting comes from the technique... and matching the cast to the equipment... i can cast my 113HLW 50+ yards with a 8oz diamond jig with a 80# class stand up rod... but only because im casting from 50-70' up.. i can only do this consistently with money because braid kicks my but even though on some attempts with braid i can cast farther.. My favorite pier rod was a 9' fenglass med hvy fast action... and for kings was 8' med with fast action... had my first custom rod built in 84/85 or so it was light purple on light blue with light blue foam grip.... worked all summer for it and the 706 that was on it... still have whats left of it....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Distance Casting*



Bubba said:


> Man that rod is long. I heard that they use a real light line or something with a real small diameter. Probably not something you'd be cobia fishing with. Just saying[/QUOTE
> 
> You're correct!
> 
> ...


----------

